# Bleheri & Amazon Sword Plants in Pots?



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought two plants one being "Amazon Sword" and other a "Bleheri" in pots packed with rock wool and was wondering how long I could keep them packed like that as I may move them to another aquarium anyway that I haven't put any kind of substrate in yet. The Bleheri is taller and longer leaves, but looks a lot like the Amazon, I just wondered if they are mis-labled and both Amazon Swords, just one bigger.....Novice at real plants, gave up many years ago when all I had was the one 75 tank with oscar. Now Oscar is gone and have small fish community tank with some angels.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

These plants should not be in these pots for to long. They will soon out grow there pots and may start joking them to a slow end.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

take them out, trim the roots and plant soon.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, the rock wool and pot is just to make them easy to transport, they will do better without now that they are in your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just be careful with the rock wool. Be sure to get it all off once you are at that stage. When it gets in water it can interfere with fish gills and can kill them. I usually use a toothpick to clean it all out. As long as you leave in the pot it should all stay put for now.

If you wanted ID help, you'd need to post a pic.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Just be careful with the rock wool. Be sure to get it all off once you are at that stage. When it gets in water it can interfere with fish gills and can kill them.


Didn't know that.


----------

